# Honeymarsh Academy (planar D&D)(closed..!)



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello Enworlders. I’m not very active on Enworld of late but I started hanging around a lot more often again recently. I really wanted to join a play by post campaign ( I ran one called the Perilous last year that worked out pretty well, but around the Holidays I got overwhelmed (amongst other things we bought our first house and there was a lot of stuff going on at work) and it sort of sputtered out. This was entirely my fault. It did last for a good few months, though. 

I had this idea for a new campaign- a low-level (ECL 6) planar campaign. I like both standard characters and unusual characters that have level adjustments-- templates and other unusual character types (so-called ‘monster-races’, Eberron races, and non-standard classes such as the ones in the Miniatures Handbook) would be welcome. I’m not that familiar with the Forgotten Realms or Greyhawk or any of the published settings so I’d rather not have to deal with any of that. On the plus side, you won’t need more than a couple of paragraphs or so of character background to play in this game. 

The setting is a planar planetoid- a large island-sized chunk of wilderness set adrift high in the Outlands called Honeymarsh. Residents and visitors must use airships, winged mounts, or flight-magic of some sort to reach Honeymarsh from the mainland a mile below. There is only one settlement- a small village  of artisans and craftsmen who specialize in honey (from the giant bee population indigenous to the island), training winged mounts, distilling elemental-water and orchard-farming.  And there is also the Academy- an adventurer’s guild formed by a wealthy patron, who happens to have been one of the original party of adventurers who discovered the place. 
On the topside of Honeymarsh there are foothills and a small ridge of sheer cliffs and strange peaked rock formations that form along one edge. At the edge of the foothills is a copse of jungle-like trees called the Hivewood. The Hivewood is so named because of the indigenous giant bees found when the Honeymarsh was first discovered.  

A freshwater river wells forth from somewhere in the deeper regions of the Hivewood and spills it’s way along a cascading series of valleys and eventually flows in a brilliant cascading waterfall that spills down over the edge of the floating island. At the center of the island, the river stalls and forms a small lake surrounded by swampland. 

Your characters will be a class of students at the Honeymarsh Academy. 

Character submission guidelines in next post.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

D&D 3.5 standard rules

Looking for 4 characters. (4 to start). 


No evil characters! Honeymarsh is a planar setting. So you can play characters that are very unusual and break stereotypes. If you want to have a lawful good tiefling or a chaotic neutral celestial, now is your chance. But I still want everyone to generally get along and like each other. 

ECL 6. This means  you can use unusual “monster races” templates or races with level adjustments. The Eberron races (I don’t have the Eberron books but I have MMIII), and the Psionics Handbook and Planar handbook. If there’s enough OGL on something that I can get too on the web and especially if it came from an official source it will probably be fine. 

Standard gold to buy equipment from the DMG on table 5-1. Buy whatever you like with what you can afford. It’s ok to buy stuff out of other books too. If you have a question, ask!

Don’t knock yourself out on character background. A couple of paragraphs will be fine. 

Give your character a secret! Be up front (public post of your character) about the OOC details of the secret in your character bio. IC we’ll play along as if we don’t know. It doesn’t have to be a “dark” secret. You can post this later on if you like. 

Don’t have your character speak in dialect! Man that’s annoying.  

Post character sheets publicly in this thread. Try to keep ‘private’ or ‘hidden’ communications to a minimum. (I’d rather never use them- I don’t even use a DM’s Shield) We will keep OOC and IC knowledge separate. However, OOC knowledge can be used in a collaboratively fun way if everyone is ‘in on it’.  

email me at peter@the-never.net if you have more questions!


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, I want on in this one! Sounds really cool! What about abilities? Point buy, or?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

I forgot about that!

Stat-tributes
I know this is probably asking for trouble    , but "just roll 4d6 and drop the lowest. Arrange as you like". 

I mean, don't be a dork and submit the guy with all 18s or something! But I also realize that templates and different character races could also have a dramatic effect on attributes as well. So if you do end up with something amazing we'll just deal with it.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 25, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> I forgot about that!
> 
> Stat-tributes
> I know this is probably asking for trouble    , but "just roll 4d6 and drop the lowest. Arrange as you like".
> ...




Wohoo!
I rolled: 12, 13, 15, 15, 16 and 18.

Too bad this wasn't last week, when I rolled up an NPC for one of my games. I Actually rolled a 17, 6 times in a row! Nice stats that was!

Will probably be a cleric of some sort. No races templates!


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm interested:
Decent results:
14, 11, 17, 12, 13, 18

Probably a psionicist for me.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds like fun!

Keeping in mind that we're heading in to a weekend, and that tends to be the quietest time of the week on these boards, when do you want submissions by? And are you taking the first *"gimme, gimme, gimme's"* or are you choosing based on PC concept? 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't like to be too judgemental about people's characters. I think everyone's character is usually creatively important to them in some way so I don't like saying "well this one's better than that one". 

I mean, I'd like characters that are cool, have good names  (like no joke-name characters, that bugs me) and are correctly created. I think thats the least I can ask for. This is sort of a "sunshine policy"- it puts a lot of trust in the players to do the right thing, I realize. Like, I've played with Krug in past PBP games before and I know he is awesome). I think most Enworlders are good people and good gamers. 

So in that way, I think yeah, it will be the first applicants. 

However, if we do end up getting someone who is just unable to jam with the group or doesn't play well, I'll kick them out to preserve the group. I want people to trust me as a GM just as much as I trust you.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 25, 2005)

Do you allow using material from the Book of Exalted Deeds? I've been wanting to play a character using the Vow of Powerty feat for some time now!


----------



## Kohbiel (Aug 25, 2005)

When you say no dialect, do you mean no cant? 

As for concept, I'm thinking the Swashbucker from Complete Warrior. As far as flavor goes, a pampered dandy aristocat. The neutral good (leaning towards chaotic) son of a Golden Lord arms dealer. Sent to Honeymarsh Academy mostly by his parents to get the idealisit outta him. Their plan of course is rather backfiring on them. Planewalker material okay to use?

Scratch that, I will be playing githyanki. Do you have any special rules governing ECL as the decreased BAB and hp are a are a rather heavy hit at this level?

The rest of character detail pending on awnsers.

*Updated with ability scores, includes racial modifiers and one PB at 4th level*

Kumar'ith'Akham 
Alias- Aleksander
Str. 11
Dex.19
Con.14
Int. 18
Wis. 8
Cha. 16


----------



## Wystan (Aug 25, 2005)

I am interested. 

Human Thief with a blinding fear of undead. 

Secret = Weakness against undead, totally freezes. Will Save DC 25 to act in anything but abject horror. (Running away, crying, pissing himself) Is looking to overcome this and the Headmaster is aware of it.

Sound Acceptable?

Stats: 16, 15, 15, 16, 12, 11 (rolled in that order as I was typing them)

Wystan

Edit Follows: 

Character Name: Thuran Erlish
Race: Human
Age: 22
Class/Level: Thief 6
Str: 12
Dex: 15
Con: 16
Int: 15
Wis: 12
Cha: 16

Background: Thuran is a member of the Erlish Tribe from the highland steps of his homeworld. His clans Jarl (Leader) Uthgard was an adventurer before he took over leadership of the clan and decided that Thuran was the right choice for his generation. He was trained from age 11 in the ways of the Clan and the Path of the Trapfinder. His clan holds Trapfinders in high regard and realizes that some of them may gain other skills that are useful in other areas. When he turned 20, Thuran was called before Jarl Uthgard and was instructed on how to locate and join the Homeymarsh Academy. He was given the needed funds and the company of 2 older clan warriors. 

Thuran is the youngest son in a family of 4 children (2 sons, 2 daughters). He has some knowledge of farm work, but not much as he was taken at a young age to become a Trapfinder. He seeks to make his clan proud, but realizes that he will need to defeat his greatest fear if he is to succeed. His clans main enemy is a lichlord and his minions that raid for slaves periodically. Thuran lost 3 friends in raids over the years and has gained an immense fear of the unnatural undead. (Plain old Vanilla Dead Things don't bother him....)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't have the Book of Exalted Deeds but one of the players from my tabletop game has it and we've used Vow of Poverty before. Go ahead. However note that...

"you must not own or use any material possessions", except 
-- ordinary, simple weapons -- typically a staff. This means no MW or magical stuff. 
-- simple clothes -- e.g. robe, boots, hat 
-- enough food for 1 day in a simple sack 
-- spell component pouch, (holy symbol for a cleric)

Some people would even disallow a holy symbol but not me. I'd also allow for spellbooks.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I am interested.
> 
> Human Warrior with a blinding fear of undead.
> 
> ...




Hi Wystan. Well, you will need a name and a background (nothing too involved). The secret does not need to have a mechanical or 'flaw' effect. You could just write "My character secret is that he has a terrible fear of undead.


----------



## Wystan (Aug 25, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> Hi Wystan. Well, you will need a name and a background (nothing too involved). The secret does not need to have a mechanical or 'flaw' effect. You could just write "My character secret is that he has a terrible fear of undead.





I changed him slightly (Thief instead of fighter) and I like to somehow handicap myself if possible. The name and such was added, will write up a short background in a few minutes....


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 25, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> I don't have the Book of Exalted Deeds but one of the players from my tabletop game has it and we've used Vow of Poverty before. Go ahead. However note that...
> 
> "you must not own or use any material possessions", except
> -- ordinary, simple weapons -- typically a staff. This means no MW or magical stuff.
> ...





Yay, thanx man! Working on Kyheria, the cleric of Sun and Healing.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> When you say no dialect, do you mean no cant?
> 
> As for concept, I'm thinking the Swashbucker from Complete Warrior.  As far as flavor goes, a pampered dandy aristocat. The neutral good (leaning towards chaotic) son of a Golden Lord arms dealer. Sent to Honeymarsh Academy mostly by his parents to get the idealisit outta him. Their plan of course is rather backfiring on them. Planewalker material okay to use?
> 
> ...




By dialect I mean don't make a post where your guy is talking "loik thish 'ere". It just bugs me for some reason. 

I don't have any special rules- the ECL is the compensation for the extra abilities a Githyanki gets.


----------



## Kohbiel (Aug 25, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> By dialect I mean don't make a post where your guy is talking "loik thish 'ere". It just bugs me for some reason.




Heh, no problem there.



			
				Peter said:
			
		

> I don't have any special rules- the ECL is the compensation for the extra abilities a Githyanki gets.




Fair enough.


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2005)

Bahuma, the Half-Giant Psychic Warrior:

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Bahuma
[B]Class:[/B] Psychic Warrior 5
[B]Race:[/B]  Half-Giant
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 20 (+5)      [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 43 (5d8+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 13 (+1)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 (+4)      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 (+0)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]             10    +5    +0     +1   +0     +1   +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2    +1    +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +1    +1    +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +4    +1    +5
13000gp
[b]
Armor                    Bonus   Dex    ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Mithril Shirt +1          +5       6      0   10%   10lb      2100gp   
[B]
Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B]
Deep Crystal Greataxe +1     +12     3d6+9     x3        -       12lb   3320gp
(Used 2H/Large)
Warhammer                    +8      1d8+5     x3        -        5lb     12gp
Longbow, Comp Mighty +3 MW   +6      1d10+3    x3       110'      2lb   700gp
Arrows (20)                                                       3lb     1gp
Dagger                       +8      1d6+5   19-20/x2    10'     .5lb     2gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Giant, Gnoll

[B]Abilities:[/B] Not subject to spell effects that affect humanoids only, low-light 

vision, +2 against fire spells and effects, powerful build, +2 power points at 1st 

level, 1/day Stomp

[B]Feats:[/B] Power Attack (1st), Psionic Weapon (PW1), Cleave (PW2), Weapon Focus - 

Greataxe (3), Ghost Attack (5)

[b]Power Points:[/b] 19
[b]Powers Known (5):[/b] 1st level: Inertial Armor, Biofeedback, Offensive Presience
2nd level: Dissolving Weapon, HUstle

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 27     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8
[B]
Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Autohypnosis                Wis   3    +4     +2    9
Climb                       Str   4    +5           9
Concentration               Con   8    +2          10
Jump                        Str   2    +5           7
Knowledge (Psionics)        Int   3    +1           4
Ride                        Dex   3    +1           4
Search                      Int   2    +1           3
Swim                        Str   2    +5           7

[B]
Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Cognizance Crystal (1)  1000gp    1lb
Potion of CMW (2)        600gp    .2lb
Psionic Tattoo 
- Prescience, Offensive   50gp
- Thicken Skin            50gp
- Astral Traveler         50gp
- Burst                   50gp     
Amu of Natural Armor +1 2000gp    1lb   
Cloak of Resistance +1  1000gp    1lb
Exporer's Outfit          10gp    8lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Handy Haversack         2000gp    5lb (all contents below)
Bedroll                    .1gp   5lb
Crowbar                    2gp    5lb
Flint and Steel            1gp    -
Lantern, Bullseye         12gp    3lb
Pole 10'                   .2gp   8lb
Rope Silk                 10gp    5lb
Ram portable              10gp   20lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    4lb
Sunrod                     2gp    1lb
Oil, pint (6)              3gp    3lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 52.7 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 11gp 7 sp

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         133lb   266lb  400lb  800lb   

[B]Age:[/B] 37 years
[B]Height:[/B] 7'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 280 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan

[b]Appearance[/b] Bahuma is a bearded half-giant with brownish hair and green eyes. He 
has an impish,playful smile.

[b]Background[/b] Bahuma is a cheerful half-giant, fond of children who believes in the 
good nature of most races. He can be found playing with children, letting them ride on 
his back or mediating in his free time. A fearsome warrior, he is generally jovial and a 
carefree person who delights in the small things in life, and fighting big bad evil.
```


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 25, 2005)

Here she is. I know, her secret is such a cliché, but it just fit her personality.


Kytheria, Female Human Cleric 6

*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Deity:* Pelor
*Size: * Medium
*Type:* Humanoid
*Speed:* 30
*Space:* 5 ft.
*Reach: * 5 ft.

*Str: * 13 (+1) [13base]
*Dex:* 15 (+2) [15base]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [15base + 1level]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [12base]
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [18base]
*Cha:* 16 (+3) [16base]

*HP:* 56 (6d8 + 18Con)

*AC: * 19 (10 + 2dex + 6exalted + 1deflection) / 13 / 17

Saves: 
*Fortitude:* +8 (5base + 3con)
*Reflex:* +4 (2base + 2dex)
*Will:* +9 (5base + 4wis)

*Init: * +2 (2dex)

*Base attack bonus:* +4

Attacks: 
*Club:* +9 (4base + 4wis + 1exalted), 1d6+2 damage, Threat 20/x2

Spells:
*Spells per day: * 5/4+1/4+1/3+1
*Domains: * Sun and Healing
DC 10 + spell level + 4wis
*Spells Prepared:*
*0: * Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Drink
*1: * Bless, Comprehend Languages, Nimbus of Light(CD), Sanctuary + Cure Light Wounds
*2:* Aid, Delay Poison, Hold Person, Deific Vengance(CD) + Cure Moderate Wounds
*3:* Briar Web(CD), Ring of Blades(CA), Vigor(CD) + Searing Ligh

*Turn Undead:* 
7+3cha times / day.
+2 turning check

Skills:
*Skill points:* 36
*Max Rank:* 9
*Concentration:* 		12 [9ranks + 3con]
*Heal: * 			13 [9ranks + 4wis]
*Knowledge (Religion):* 	10 [9ranks + 1int]
*Spellcraft:* 		10 [9ranks + 1int]

*Feats:* 
Bonus Human - Sacred Vow
Lvl 1 - Vow of Powerty
Lvl 2 Bonus - Exalted Turning
Lvl 3 - Extra Turning
Lvl 3 Bonus - Intuitive attack
Lvl 6 Bonus - Consecrate Spell
Lvl 6 - Sacred Healing

*Vow of Powerty:*
AC Bonus: 6 Exalted AC bonus
Bonus Exalted feats: every 2 levels
Endure Elements: Can exist in extremely hot and cold environments
Exalted Strike: +1 Exalted bonus on attacks and damage, weapon in effect become +1 magic
Sustenance: Does not need to eat or drink
Deflection: +1 deflection bonus to AC

*Languages: * 
Common
Celesial

*Equipment:*
White robe
Sandals
Wooden symbol of Pelor, attached to a rope tied around the waist.
Wooden club

*Proficiencies:*
Simple Weapons
All armors
Shields (Not tower)

Kytheria, the young woman who cares for everyone but herself. She believes in the good in others, knowing that in every dark heart there is bound to be a small patch of light, somewhere. 
Her time outsides of classes in the Academy is mostly spent caring for other; healing hurts, helping with chores, lending a frienly ear or shoulder for those who need it.
She also carries a heavy secret; She does not really know who she is. She woke up one morning in the Academy, and everybody seemed to know her. So she decided that there was where she belonged. Now she is carefully trying to find out where she came from, and who she is, but if anyone was to find out...


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

Kytheria and Bahuma are approved!

Room for at least two more....


----------



## Tinner (Aug 25, 2005)

*Arvin Dargor - Human/Half Green Dragon, Ranger 3*

I've never tried this PbP before, but I'm game.
Background is a little sketchy, but here goes.

Arvin is the son of a rural tavern wench, who was seduced one night by a mysterious stranger. The stranger was a green dragon in disguise. When Arvin was born, the human villagers ran her out of town. She survived in the wilds, and raised Arvin as a Ranger, and instilled in him a hatred of dragonkind.

Secret: Arvin and his mother would have died in the wilds, had Arvin not been secretly getting assisstance from his father, who was observing them the whole time. While Arvin still publicly espouses his hatred of dragons, he admires his father. If his mother ever found out the truth, she would be crushed.

Arvin Dargor: Male Human Rgr3; Medium *Dragon* (augmented humanoid)
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: Fharlanghn
Size: Medium
Speed: 30
Age: 16
Ht: 6'2"
Wt: 232 lbs.
Eyes: Green

Str: 24(+7) [16 base]
Dex: 16(+3) [16 base]
Con: 17(+3) [15 base]
Int: 14(+2) [12 base]
Wis: 15(+2) [15 base]
Cha: 12(+1) [10 base]

HP: 27 (3d8 + 9)

AC: 22 (10 + 3 dex + 4 natural + 5 armor); Touch: 13; FF: 19
Saves:
Fortitude: +6
Reflex: +6
Will: +3

Init: +7 (3 dex + 4 misc.)

Base attack/Grapple: +3/+10

Attacks:
+10 Two-Weapon (primary)  (1d6+7;19-20/x2, Masterwork short sword)
+10 Two-Weapon (secondary)  (1d6+3;19-20/x2, Masterwork short sword)
+10/+10 Primary Natural  (1d4+3;20/x2, 2 Claws)
+5 Secondary Natural  (1d6+7;20/x2, Bite)
+7 Thrown  (1d6+7;20/x2, Masterwork javelin(Thrown));
"Medium Dragon (augmented humanoid); CR 5;
HD 3d8+9; hp 27;
Init +7; Spd 30 ft/x4;
AC 22 (+5 armor, +3 dex, +4 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 19;
Base Atk/Grapple +3/+10;
Full Atk +10 Two-Weapon (primary)  (1d6+7;19-20/x2, Masterwork short sword), +10 Two-Weapon (secondary)  (1d6+3;19-20/x2, Masterwork short sword), +10/+10 Primary Natural  (1d4+3;20/x2, 2 Claws), +5 Secondary Natural  (1d6+7;20/x2, Bite), +7 Thrown  (1d6+7;20/x2, Masterwork javelin(Thrown));
AL CN; SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +3;
Str 24(+7), Dex 16(+3), Con 17(+3), Int 14(+2), Wis 15(+2), Cha 12(+1);

Skills:
Climb +13
Hide +9
Jump +13
Knowledge (geography) +8
Listen +8
Move Silently +9
Search +8
Spot¹ +8
Survival +8.

Feats:
Improved Initiative
Two-Weapon Defense
Weapon Focus - Shortsword

Languages:
Common
Draconic
Sylvan

Equipment:
2 x Masterwork Shortsword
Mithral Shirt +1
Masterwork Javelin
50' hemp rope w/ collapsible grappling hook
Backback
Adventurers Clothes


----------



## Mithran (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm working on an afflicted lycanthrope character, probably a were-wolf. Could the whole alignment changing thing be waved but I can keep the inner conflict? Because I like the conflict angle but I don't like the possibility of being turned permanently evil and thus having to leave the party or the like.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 25, 2005)

Any more room in this? Or should I just submit a character?  

Hi Peter, I was wondering what happened to you.   Glad to hear that you got all your stuff all sorted out. Hope the move went well.

Just Curious: What would the LA be on an Imp or a Quasit?


----------



## Kohbiel (Aug 25, 2005)

My mostly done Githyanki. Hope I've submited him in time. Changed class to Warmage since our group needed arcane support.


```
[b]Name:[/b] Alek (or Alle'Ahkrham in Githyanki)
[b]Class:[/b] Warmage 4, ECL 2
[b]Race:[/b] Githyanki
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] Neutral Good
[b]Deity:[/b] 
 
[b]Str:[/b] 10 (+0) [b]Level:[/b] 4 [b]XP:[/b] 0
[b]Dex:[/b] 18 (+4) [b]BAB:[/b] +2 [b]HP:[/b] 4d6+4=19
[b]Con:[/b] 13 (+1) [b]Grapple:[/b] 0 [b]Dmg Red:[/b] -/-
[b]Int:[/b] 18 (+4) [b]Speed:[/b] 30' [b]Spell Res:[/b] 9
[b]Wis:[/b] 12 (+1) [b]Init:[/b] +4 [b]Spell Save:[/b] - 
[b]Cha:[/b] 17 (+3) [b]ACP:[/b] 0 [b]Spell Fail:[/b] 0%
 
[b]Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b] 10 +5 +0 +4 +0 +0 +0 19
[b]Touch:[/b] 14 [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 15
 
[b]Base Mod Misc Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b] 1 +0 +1
[b]Ref:[/b] 1 +4 +5
[b]Will:[/b] 4 +1 +5
 
[b]Armor Bonus Dex ACP ASF Weight Cost[/b]
Mithril Shirt +1 +5 6 0 10% 10lb 2100gp 
 
[b]Weapon Attack Damage Critical Range Weight Cost[/b]
Spear +2 1d8 x3 6lb 2 gp
Light Crossbow +6 1d8 x3 80ft. 4lb 35 gp
bolts, crossbow (20) 2gp 2lb 
 
[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Celestial, Fiendish, abyssal
 
[b]Abilities:[/b] Darkvision 60 ft, Spell resistance 9 
 
3/day blur, mage hand, daze
 
[b]Feats:[/b] Cosmopolitan (bluff), Practiced Spellcaster
 
[b]Spells DC= 14+spell level Caster level 6[/b]
 
0/6 1/7 2/4*
*A warmage knows all spells on his class list, and may cast without preparing them ahead of time.
Warmage Edge= All damaging spells are granted a bonus on damage = to Alecs Charisma modifier (+3)
 
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 42 [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 7
 
[b]Skills Abil Ranks Mod Misc Total[/b]
Bluff Cha 7 +3 =10
Concentration Con 7 +1 =8
Diplomacy Cha 3.5 +3 =6.5
Knowledge (arcana) Int 7 +4 =11
Disguise Cha 4 +4 =8
Spell Craft Int 7 +4 =11
 
 
[b]Equipment: Cost Weight[/b]
Backpack 2gp 2lb
Bedroll .1gp 5lb
Belt Pouch 1gp 2lb
Courtier Outfit (w/adornments) 80 gp *in dorm*
Exporer's Outfit 10gp 8lb
Hat of Disguise 1,800 gp
Rations (4 days) 2gp 4lb
Waterskin 1gp 4lb
 
[b]Total Weight:[/b] 29lb [b]Money:[/b] 
 
[b]Lgt Med Hvy Lift[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b] 38lb 76lb 115lb 230lb 
 
[b]Age:[/b] Gith equivalent 22 years
[b]Height:[/b] 6' 2 in
[b]Weight:[/b] 116 lbs
[b]Eyes:[/b] Brown
[b]Hair:[/b] Blonde/ Gray
[b]Skin:[/b] lightly tanned/yellow
```
 
*Appearance* While using his hat of disguise, AAlec appears as a tall striking young human male. Bookish perhaps, but striking. 

*Background* When one think of Githyanki, a few things come to mind; flights of red dragons, shimmering blades of silver, and line upon line of feirce armies. Alec however resembles none of these things. First son to the Mar'ethek line of Githyanki, Alec is the product of too much celestial meddeling, specifically by gaurdinials. 

While still a wee egg, Alecs mother (a relatively well to do weapons transporter between Tiamat and Vlaakith the whatever) Lady Mar'ethek was given the opportunity of betrayel against her people and her queen if a crucial cache of weapons headed in the wrong direction, specifically away from the Abashi troops it was meant to reinforce. Quite contrary to the Githyanki way, Lady Mar'ethek agreed and made off with a prime worlds ransom in gold, more then enough to steal away from her people and set herself up as a Golden Lord of Sigil's elite upper class of power-brokers. In an urge of spite, she also theived Alecs egg from the incubation chambers, intent on not being a sole githyanki in a big cosmos. Unfortunately for our coniving githyanki, the individuals weren't quite finished with her. The Gaurdians, who sponsored Mar'ethek's first betrayel, had a tool within Sigil they knew they could manipulate. Sometimes the Gaurdian operatives just needed a safe place to rest between subterfuges, or the occassional potent weapon, but over time their influence grew; and much to the githyanki matrons apprehension seemed to be taking hold of young Alec. Over time the young gith grew to appreciate and then idolize the sect, it wasn't much longer before before his mother (reluctantly would be an understatement) agreed to allow Alec to join the sect. He's a almost unknown success story of the Gaurdians, who were glad to sponsor his enrollment into Honeymarsh. With the requirement that he keep his heritage a secret of course, never know whose agents might be out there, espescially with the bounty on the gith families heads.

*Personality*: Alec takes to intrigue almost as well as the sect that he idolizes, so well that he has practically created a personality to go along with the disguise created by his magic hat. A spoiled noble to the other members of the academy, underneath all the pretense Alec posses a heart of gold.

The prequisite secret of course is that Alec is a Githyanki and not human, which the rest of the planes believe him to be.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> I've never tried this PbP before, but I'm game.
> Background is a little sketchy, but here goes.
> 
> Arvin is the son of a rural tavern wench, who was seduced one night by a mysterious stranger. The stranger was a green dragon in disguise. When Arvin was born, the human villagers ran her out of town. She survived in the wilds, and raised Arvin as a Ranger, and instilled in him a hatred of dragonkind.
> ...




This character looks awesome but I am a bit confused. Is it meant o be a half-Dragon? Or where can I find the augmented humanoid thing you are using...

Well, in any case I think it will be fine. You are in! Game starts tomorrow or tonight.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> I'm working on an afflicted lycanthrope character, probably a were-wolf. Could the whole alignment changing thing be waved but I can keep the inner conflict? Because I like the conflict angle but I don't like the possibility of being turned permanently evil and thus having to leave the party or the like.




You can indeed drop the alignment change problem!


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Any more room in this? Or should I just submit a character?
> 
> Hi Peter, I was wondering what happened to you.   Glad to hear that you got all your stuff all sorted out. Hope the move went well.
> 
> Just Curious: What would the LA be on an Imp or a Quasit?




Thank you! There is still room. However, I'm not sure about imps and quasits. Neither the Imp or Quasit has an official level adjustment, which makes them hard to work with as a player-race. You might wish to try playing a Mephit though if you are looking for something close.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 25, 2005)

*OK, I think we are almost ready!*

Alek (Kohbiels Githyanki Warmage) and Arvin (Tinner's dragon ranger guy) are in. 

If Lobo or Mithran submits guys tehy will probably make it in, but otherwise we are ready to go! Thanks... Look for the first post in the 'Playing the Game Forum' soon. This will become an OOC topic area for the game.


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow talk about fastest startup ever...


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok, see attached for artists concept of Honeymarsh. 

Edit: (I had to reupload)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 26, 2005)

If there's roomm for an alternate I would love to play.


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2005)

Reedited Bahuman above...


----------



## Tinner (Aug 26, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> This character looks awesome but I am a bit confused. Is it meant o be a half-Dragon? Or where can I find the augmented humanoid thing you are using...
> 
> Well, in any case I think it will be fine. You are in! Game starts tomorrow or tonight.




Doh!
That's what I get for trying to make a PC at work without all my books & tools!
Yes, Arvin is a Half-Dragon. I copy & pasted the stats from a spreadsheet I was using to make the character, and didn't notice it was calling him an augmented human. (Which I guess is technically correct, but hard to understand!)
Sorry about the confusion!

Looking at the numbers again, I see I also comlpetely botched my money/equipment!
Here's a new version of Arvin with corrected data.

Hope this is OK now. I'm really looking forward to this game!   

It's always easier for me to visualize a PC if I have an image to associate with him. Here's a quick & dirty photoshop image of Arvin watching one of the famous Honeymarsh bees.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Arvin Dargon (ECL 6, CR 5, HD 3d8+9) 
Half-Dragon, Green/Human Rgr3
CN Medium Dragon 
Init +7 Spd 30 
Senses Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft., Low-light Vision (Ex) Listen +8, Spot +8 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 21 (FF 18, Touch 13) 
hp 27 (Disabled -3/Dying -17/Injury 17) 
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +3
Immunity: Acid (Ex); Immunity: Sleep Effects (Ex); Immunity: Paralysis (Ex); 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Atk +10 base melee, +6 base ranged; Grapple +10; 
        +10 Melee (Sword, short, Masterwork 1d6+7/crit 19-20/x2) and +10 Melee (Sword, short, Masterwork 1d6+3/crit 19-20/x2) 
        +7 Ranged (Javelin, Masterwork 1d6+7/crit 20/x2) 
        +10 Melee (2 Claw 1d4+7/crit 20/x2) and +5 Melee (Bite 1d6+3/crit 20/x2) 
SA: Breath Weapon DC: 10 + 1/2 Racial HD + CON Mod , Breath Weapon Type: 30 ft. Cone of Corrosive Gas 
SQ: Immunity: Acid (Ex); Immunity: Sleep Effects (Ex); Immunity: Paralysis (Ex); 
Ranger Features: Favored Enemies (1), Wild Empathy (3+Cha.Mod), Track, Ranger Combat Style, Endurance, Favored Enemy: Dragon (+2), Two-Weapon Combat, Two-Weapon Fighting; 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities: STR 24, DEX 16, CON 17, INT 14, WIS 15, CHA 12
Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Endurance, Improved Initiative, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Track, Two-Weapon Defense, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus: Sword, short.
Skills: Climb +13, Hide +9, Jump +13, Knowledge (Geography) +8, Listen +8, Move Silently +9, Search +8, Spot +8, Survival +8, Use Rope +5. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weapons: Javelin, Masterwork x2; Sword, short, Masterwork x2; Tanglefoot bag. Armor: Mithral Chain shirt. (Spell Failure 10%). Goods: Backpack; Bedroll; Coin: gp (2); Coin: sp (9); Explorer`s outfit; Grappling Hook, Collapsible; Rope, silk (50 ft.). Magic: Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1) x3.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 26, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Yarin Koroth
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue (2)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Pantheon

[B]Str:[/B] 8  -1      [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 22   (2d6 + 2d8 +4)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Current HP:[/B] 22/22
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'(50)  [B]Spell Res:[/B] 00
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Failure:[/B] 00%
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +1    +0    +3    +0    +3    +1    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod     Misc    Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1    +1     +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       6    +3    +1     +10
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +4     +3     +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger                    +6     1d4         19-20
Bite                           +1     1d6-1      20
Claw                         +6     1d4-1      20

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
SA +1d6, Trapfinding, Evasion
Low-light vision
Scent
Alternate Form
Lycanthropic Empathy
DR 5/silver (Animal or hybrid form only)

[B]Feats:[/B] Iron Will, Weapon Finesse, Track, Combat Expertise

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 65       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                  4    +2    +0    +6
Bluff                          5    +2    +0    +7
Control Shape        0    +4    +0    +4
Decipher Script      5    +2    +0    +7
Diplomacy               3    +2    +2    +7
Gather Information 3    +2    +2    +7
Hide                          1    +3    +0    +4
Jump                         5    -1     +2    +6
Knowledge(Local)  5    +2    +0    +7
Listen                        4    +4    +0    +8
Move Silently           1    +3    +0    +4
Perform(Oratory)      2   +2    +0    +4
Search                       5   +4    +0    +9
Sense Motive           5    +4    +0    +9
Spot                            3   +4    +0    +7
Tumble                       5   +3    +2    +10
Survival                      2   +4    +2*   +6(8*)
Use Magic Device    7   +2    +0** +9(11**)
* To find or follow tracks
** Only when the check is related to scrolls

[B]Equipment:                            Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Dagger                               2000gp    1lb
Ring of feather falling            2,500gp   -
Handy Haversack                  2000gp    5lb
Bracers of armor +1               1000gp    1lb
CMW(2)                                    25gp        -
Ring of Protection +1             2000gp   -
Amulet of Natural Armor +1  2000gp   -
Cloak of Resistance +1         1000gp   1lb
Flint&steel                                1gp          -
Soap                                          5sp         1lb
Waterskin(4)                             4gp        16lb
trail rations(4)                           2gp        4lb
Acid (flask)(5)                           50gp      5lb
Everburning Torch                  110gp    1lb
Sunrod(2)                                 2gp         2lb
Scale, Merchants                    2gp         1lb
Explorers outfit                        10gp       8lb
Scholars outfit                          5gp         6lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 16  [B]Money:[/B] 291 gp 5 sp 0 cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               26    53   80    80    400



[B]Age:[/B] 18
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Greying brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Light


[B]Appearance:[/B] Yarin is relatively slight of build and the streaks of grey in his hair would make
him look like an old man, were his face not so young. Yarin's deep blue eyes gleam with curiosity
and intelligence and something else, something feral.

[B]Background:[/B] Yarin Koroth was born the third son of a rich merchant family. He got a good
education but not much in the way of inheritance. Yarin was quite the scholar and would debate
various subjects with his friends or whoever he happened to be talking to.

Yarin caught the attention of a local wizard with some of his theories and the wizard hired him as
a scribe and negotiator. Yarin liked his work and became good friends with the wizard and even
learned a few things about magic.

One night while Yarin and his master were gathering certain spell components that had to be
picked by the light of the moon a group of wolf-creatures attacked. Yarin was quickly knocked
unconscious by one of the creatures while the rest attacked his master.

When Yarin woke he was bloodied but mostly unhurt while his master was mostly bones. Yarin
felt a bit different but didn't think to much about it until several weeks later when he became
aware of his affliction. Yarin soon came to the decision that, while his personality had become
much changed and he would have trouble adjusting to it he feared what might happen if his mind
was suddenly thrown into turmoil again.

With this in mind and some gold and possessions his master had left him Yarin set off in search
of a place where he might learn about his affliction and would not be persecuted. He has recently
arrived in Honeymarsh...

[B]Secret:[/B] Yarin has two main secrets. One is his affliction (Although he would tell the school
leaders of it). The second is the split in his personality the affliction has caused. Yarin always
attempts to show the part of his personality that despises the animal he becomes. But part of
Yarin feels the call of the creature he can become, and though Yarin won't admit this even to
himself, in some ways he enjoys his transformations.
```


Original stats rolled: 8, 16, 12, 15, 15 ,14


----------



## Wystan (Aug 26, 2005)

I needto rescind my addition.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 26, 2005)

Argent- there is room for an alt, please submit!

Mithran, your character (Yarin) is in. 

Recruiting is now closed!

I'm starting turns right now. Look for Honeymarsh in the Playing the Game forum.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 26, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I needto rescind my addition.




Does that mean you are dropping out? Thats perfectly ok.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 26, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> Does that mean you are dropping out? Thats perfectly ok.



I'll have a character up in a few hours. I'm thinking of a Paladin with a Giant Bee holymount. Not sure what race yet. Thinking Halfling or Gnome.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 26, 2005)

*Almost Done*

Name: Bartlin 
Class: Queen’s Knight (Paladin 6)
Race: Halfling
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Ehlonna
Age: 29
Gender: male
Height: 2’8”
Weight: 30
Eyes: Black
Hair: Black
Skin: Tan

Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 16/Con: 14/Int: 17/Wis: 14/Cha: 18 
HP:  58 (6d10+12)
AC: 20 (+3 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Shield, +4 armor)
Init: +3 (+3 dex) 
BAB: +6/+1
Saves: Fort: +10/Ref: +10/Will: +9
Move: 20’
Weight Allowance: Light 33, Medium 64, Heavy 93, Pull 465, Lift 93.

Attacks: 
Lance: +8 1d6+1/x3
Sling: +11 1d3/x2
Javelin +11 1d4/x2

Racial Abilities:
·	l +2 Dexterity, –2 Strength.
·	l Small: As a Small creature, a halfling gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on hide checks, but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
·	l Halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
·	l +2 racial bonus on climb, jump, and move silently
·	checks.
·	l +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
·	l +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear: This bonus stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws in general.
·	l +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
·	l +2 racial bonus on listen checks.
·	l Automatic Languages: Common and Halfling. Bonus
·	Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, and Orc.

Class Abilities: 
Detect Evil
Lay on hands (24 points)
Smite Evil 2/day
Divine Health and Grace
Special Mount (Giant Bee)
Aura of Good
Aura of Courage
Turn Undead (as Cleric 2)
Cast Paladin Spells
Remove disease 1/week

Spells Per Day: 
2 1st level Paladin

Spells Known:
Cure Light wounds, Lesser Restoration. 


Feats: 
Mounted Combat
Mounted Archery
Ride by attack

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Size) 
Move Silently +3 (+3 Dex) 
Listen +4 (+2 Wis, +2 Racial) 
Search +3 (+3 Int) 
Spot +2 (+2 Wis)
Jump +3 (+1 Str, +2 Racial)
Climb +3 (+1 Str, +2 Racial)
Swim +3 (+1 Str, +2 Racial)
Ride +12 (+3 Dex, 9 ranks)
Handle Animals +11 (+2 Wis, 9 ranks)
Profession Bee Tender +11 (+2 Wis, 9 ranks)
Sense Motive +11 (+2 Wis, 9 ranks)
Diplomacy +12 (+3 Cha, 9 ranks)

Languages: 
Common, Halfling, and Celestial

Gear: (Total weight: w)
+1 lance [2,310gp]
Efficient Quiver [1,800gp]
Miteral Shirt [1,100gp]
2 Javelins of Lightning [3,000gp]
+1 Light steel shield [1,159gp]
20 Javelins [20gp]
Hewards handy saddle bags (as haversack) [2000gp]
Bracers of armor +1 (For the Bee) [1000gp]
500 gp spent on camping et all
211gp to spend



Physical Description: 
 Bartlin is a typical looking halfling male. He has black hair and black eyes a medium build and a slight swagger in his step. He dresses in black with his yellow gold armor over top. He is never without his honeycomb talisman.

History: 
Bart is a “Queen’s Knight”. The Knights are a very special breed of Bee Keeper that is attached to the hives on Honeymarsh. These Knights are there to protect the hive and gain special benefits from thier connection with the hives. Bart was chosen when he was 22 and almost died from a strange fever that was brought from an offworlder. The Queen herself left the hive to give him royal jelly to cure him, from that time he was marked as one of the hives chosen. 
He has been tending the hives and learning to ride his bond drone “Morninglight” for over 6 years now and is feeling restless. Bartlin’s secret is that he wants to be a mage and wants to leave the Hive to persue this dream.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 26, 2005)

*Bart's mount*

Morninglight
GIANT BEE
Medium Vermin
Hit Dice: 5d8 (25 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 80 ft. (good)
Armor Class: 19 (+2 Dex, +6 natural, +1 bracers), touch 13, flatfooted
17
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+2
Attack: Sting +3 melee (1d4+1 plus poison)
Full Attack: Sting +3 melee (1d4+1 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Poison
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +3
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 14, Con 11, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 9
Skills: Spot +7, Survival +1*

Appearance:
He’s got a gold and black coat The only way a Bond Bee can be told from a Regular giant bee is that it seems intelligent. He is very rarely without his saddle. All of the Queen’s Knights have saddles with magical saddlebags that are Handy haversacks.
They also have a set of specialy made legbands that help to protect thew bee magicly
Although many times larger, growing to a length of about 5 feet,
giant bees behave generally the same as their smaller cousins.
Giant bees are usually not aggressive except when defending
themselves or their hive.

Poison (Ex): Injury, Fortitude DC 11, initial and secondary
damage 1d4 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based.
A giant bee that successfully stings another creature pulls away,
leaving its stinger in the creature. The bee then dies.

Skills: Giant bees have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks. *They
also have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks to orient
themselves.

Mount abilities: Empathic Link, Share Spells, Improved Evasion, Share Saveing Throws.

Weight Allowance: Light 65, Medium 129, Heavy 195, Pull 975, Lift 195.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 26, 2005)

Youre in! Great character and I will be bringing you in soon.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 26, 2005)

Darn, looks like I was a few minutes late... Oh well.

+385xp,


```
VITAL STATISTICS
  [b]Name[/b]: Seeks-the-Darkness    [b]Race[/b]: Human ([i]celestial; Ysgard[/i])
  [b]Align[/b]: CG    [b]Class[/b]: Fighter/Marshal    [b]Level[/b]: (ECL 2) 2/2
  [b]Description[/b]: Tall but stocky with chestnut colored skin, golden eyes, 
    & a long mane of violet hair. The occasional braid is interwoven in
    his hair with silver jewelry.
  [b]Secret[/b]: Seeker is not, in fact, a human. He is the sentient,
  physical representation of the fractured soul of a fallen archon. 
  Specifically, he is the portion of the archon that wanted to encourage
  and uplift humankind. His attraction and facination with the darkness 
  is a side effect of the corruption of said archon.
    His caretakers at the orphanage were well aware of who and what he was.
  [b]Background[/b]: Named for his rather unsettling habits when he was
  a foundling, Seeks-the-Darkness (or Seeker) showed an early aptitude 
  for the way of the sword and children of the orphanage that raised 
  him naturally deferred to him.
    Of his natural parents, nothing was known. Seeker occasionally has 
  dreams about what life was like before the orphanage, he rarely 
  remembers much of it when he wakes.  
    For some reason, unknown to even himself, he tends to gravitate 
  towards the shadows. He feels safe and protected in the spectral embrace
  of the half-light... as if he belongs there. He can't really explain it
  any other way.
    When he was grown, his minders always seemed uncomfortable when he 
  asked how old he was, he set out on his own, occasionally fighting on
  Ysgard's eternal battlefields. He never got used to dying though and 
  he has since developed an irrational fear of death and dead things, 
  which isn't to say that he isn't courageous, he just won't throw his 
  life away if he can help it.
    After hearing about the odd academy in the Outlands, he set out from 
  the gatetown where he was staying and made his way to the Honeymarsh 
  via a debt owed to him by a Giant Owl. Upon arriving, he enrolled
  himself with what little funds he had left to him.
```


```
ATTRIBUTES
  Str: 17 +3    Int: 16 +3    Fort +7    HP: 34      AC: 23
  Dex: 10 +0    Wis: 11 +0    Refl +1    Init +0     -flat: 20 (sheild?)
  Con: 12 +1    Cha: 16 +3    Will +4    Spd: 15'    -touch: 13

COMBAT (BAB +3 | Strength mod. +3 | Dexterity mod. +0)
  +1 Longsword       +8 attack    1d8+4 damage    19+/x2    n/a range    S
  +1 Comp. Longbow   +5 attack    1d8+4 damage    20-/x3    00' range    P
  Club               +6 attack    1d6+3 damage    20-/x2    n/a range    B
```


```
ABILITIES
  +4 skill points at level 1/+1 skill point per level; Bonus Feat (any), 
  [COLOR=White]Smite Evil[/COLOR] (+4 damage) 1/day; [COLOR=White]Darkvision[/COLOR] 60 ft.; [COLOR=White]Damage Reduction[/COLOR] 5/magic; 
  Acid/Cold/Electricity [COLOR=White]Resistance[/COLOR]: 5; [COLOR=White]Spell Resistance[/COLOR]: 9; natural attacks
  count as [color=white]magic[/color] for overcoming damage reduction
  Skil Focus: diplomacy, Minor Aura, Major Aura +1, Bonus Feat (fighter) x2
  Auras: 60' radius; affects all allies including marshal
  [i]Minor Auras (add CHA modifier to...); Major Auras (add value to...)[/i]
  [b]Minor Auras Known[/b] (1): Watchful Eye ([I]bonus on Reflex saves[/I])
  [b]Major Auras Known[/b] (1): Motivate Care ([I]bonus to Armor Class[/I])

SKILLS & FEATS
  [color=white]Bluff                   [b]+9[/b][/color] ([i]6 ranks, +3 mod., +0 misc[/i])
  [color=white]Diplomacy               [b]+14[/b][/color] ([i]6 ranks, +3 mod., +3 feat, +2 syn[/i])
  [color=white]Survival                [b]+5[/b][/color] ([i]3 ranks, +0 mod., +2 syn[/i])
  [color=white]Spot                    [b]+5[/b][/color] ([i]5 ranks, +0 mod., +0 misc[/i])
  [color=white]Sense Motive            [b]+5[/b][/color] ([i]5 ranks, +0 mod., +0 misc[/i])
  [color=white]Use Magic Device        [b]+12[/b][/color] ([i]4 ranks, +3 mod., +5 misc[/i])
  [color=white]Knowledge (the planes)  [b]+8[/b][/color] ([i]5 ranks, +3 mod., +0 misc[/i])
  [color=white]Handle Animal           [b]+7[/b][/color] ([i]5 ranks, +3 mod., +0 misc[/i])
  [color=white]Ride                    [b]+3[/b][/color] ([i]1 ranks, +0 mod., +2 syn[/i])
  [color=white]Intimidate              [b]+10[/b][/color] ([i]5 ranks, +3 mod., +2 syn[/i])
    Speak Languages (4 ranks)
    Languages: Common, Planar Common, Celestial, Auran, Infernal, Sylvan, 
      Ignan, Draconic
    FEATS: Simple weapons, Martial weapons, Light-Medium-Heavy armor,
      Shields (all), Skill Focus: diplomacy, Cosmopolitan (Use Magic 
      Device), Skill Focus: Use Magic Device, Dodge, Combat Expertise,
      Weapon Focus: Longsword
```


```
EQUIPMENT
  flint & steel, small mirror, rations & water for 1 day, small knife, 
  7 feet of string, chalk, backpack, (2) belt pouches, hooded cloak, 
  winter blanket, +1 Full plate armor, +1 Heavy wooden shield, 
  +1 Comp. Longbow (+4 str), +1 Longsword, +1 Ring of Protection, 
  +1 cloak of Resistance, Quiver, 50 MW Arrows, Simple wooden club (walking stick),
  traveler's clothes, simple tunic + boots
    MONEY: 2 Gold Coins, 11 Silvers [I](guessimate, 100% sure I didn't go over 13k)
[/I]
```
13,000 gp


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, Lobo you are in too! I will try and work you in soon. For now you are an alt.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 27, 2005)

More than I expected or hoped for.  Thanks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 27, 2005)

Fully finished Bartlin and Morninglight.
Can't wait to start!


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 28, 2005)

Kytheria hasn't checked in yet. I hope she does soon... In any case both Lobo-Lurker and Argent Silvermage should get ready soon! Probably after this combat I'll have you in the next scene. 

Ok, combat. This is a tryout combat. Basically- I am using a layered map that I can control where the miniatures and terrain are and it's all set up with a grid. 

Bahuman (Krug) posted exactly what I want- He gave me the square he wanted to move to and his action. In the case where it wasn't clear whether he had his psionic focus (which we hadn't established yet) he made an alternate turn decision. 

Try not to state your action and then roll dice in the exact same turn. I'll roll all the dice using Invisible Castle and link to the results. If you really want to roll your own dice, we can figure something out. Just tell me what you'd like to do and which square you'd like to move to. 


At the beginning of each turn I'll post a new map.


----------



## Tinner (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm glad you're rolling all the dice.
I have terrible luck with dice, and that's one less thing for me to worry about!  
Thanks!


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello there. Sorry for the absence; I went away for the weekend, but I thought I'd have access to a connection anyway. Sadly, I didn't. But now I am back home, and will read and catch up on the game asap!


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, glad to see you back, AmorFati!

You missed the opening round of the combat, but that is perfectly ok.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok, good combat everyone. 

Anyhow, just a reminder to be very specific about what your actions are during combat. You can be as descriptive as you like, but just follow it up somewhere with "I'm going to move to square X and cast Y" or whatever. If you say you are just moving and readying weapons.. that's all that might happen! Basically the deal is I don't want to make you do something you don't want to do. So just readying a spell and not casting, or just pulling a dagger and getting ready- is a totally legit action choice. If you say that, thats what I will think you want.  And I'd like to see everyone get as much fun out of the combats and other situations. And I definitely didn't expect everyone to go charging in on the troll-with-reach. So this went just fine. (basically a two-round smackdown!) You guys did great. 

Oh yeah, obviously we're using Attacks of Opportunity and all of that. I can explain my tactical mapping system if anyone is curious. 

We'll be bringing Argent and Lobo's characters in soon!

The scrolls are 1 divine scroll of (_detect snares and pits, remove paralysis, contagion_) and 1 arcane scroll of _charm person_. The 200 gp reward (along with the scrolls) are the trolls actual EL6 treasure, just in a 'reward form' at the school. So it should be split however you prefer.  

There will be more combats.


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

Yay!  Bahuman will be ready with his axe! 

Also, please assume that he will meditate to regain his psychic focus after each combat,and at the beginning of each day.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 30, 2005)

Kytheria will only accept 50% of the reward, compared to what the others get. (In this case 20gp), and what she "keeps" she will distribute to the kids, the poor and needy, etc.


----------



## Kohbiel (Aug 30, 2005)

Good combat, I'll be clearer about my actions in the next series of battles.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 30, 2005)

I may have overrun your last turn too Kohbiel! (Where you asked Osbry a question but I had already tried to push on to the next scene.) I edited it to have Osbry address your question so please re-read it  (and he'll talk more about it in the roleplaying scene thats coming up right now)

ALSO LOBO-LURKER AND ARGENT. THIS IS YOUR CUE.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 30, 2005)

I just found this on Tothweb. It's my celtic birth day sign...


Date of Birth: May 13 – June 9




Animal: Bee

Gaelic Name: Beách (Approximate pronunciation: beh-ach.  B, E as in get, A as in cat, CH as in German iCH.)

Ruling Planet: Vulcan

Key Words: Organization, Community, Analytical.

Gift Quality or Ability: Bee people are very charismatic and full of new ideas. Lively spontaneity and the ability to communicate on every level. Influential and very social. Fertility and creativity.

Birth Stone: Topaz

Compatibility: Harmonious relations with the signs of crane and swan. Will also relate well to the signs of bear, cat and owl. Difficulties may be expected in relation to all other signs.


Description: The bee is industrious, single-minded when performing a task but works as part of a vast and complex community. The bee always looks to the greater good of the community and performs its duties with selfless dedication. The bee is fearless when defending its home and possess a sting the proportion of which far exceeds its size. The bee is usually mentioned in connection with honey and mead, which was made from honey. 

The bee is thought to symbolise our connection to the Goddess Diana, allowing us to understand the female warrior energy. Reincarnation, communication with the dead and helping earth-bound spirits move on to their proper place also feature. The bee offers us help with our powers of concentration, shows us how to create prosperity and become part of a community. The bee symbolises the honey of life, the sweetness of truth and the efforts of the collective. 


Very how I see Bartlin.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 1, 2005)

Liquidating Loot! 

The scrolls are 1 divine scroll of (detect snares and pits, remove paralysis, contagion) and 1 arcane scroll of charm person. 

Standard resale rules that I use are 50% book value. This accounts for getting rid of it quickly for cash, and characters not exactly being merchants.. 

Charm Person has an assessed market value of 12 gold. It might be worthwhile to keep it. 

The second (divine) scroll is worth 274 gold. Since Kytheria has a vow of poverty, she can't really keep it, and the spells are a bit obscure. So it might be best to sell it.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 2, 2005)

I haven't said anything in-character 'cause I didn't take part in the combat and didn't want to be seen as greedy. But I can use scrolls if my Use Magic Device check is up to snuff.

Again, I'm not asking for them (no fair getting loot for a combat you didn't participate in) but I do possess the ability to use them. 

As a personal tendency, I tend to horde single-use items and not end up using them. It might be best to sell it anyway.


----------



## Kohbiel (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmm, probably should've done this before hand on the last time, so I'll do so now instead.  Two things, what's the pentalty to firing a ranged touch attack spell into a crowd (I think it's -4 but I'm not completely sure) and two; does powerful build also treat the Redcap as one size category larger for the purpose of wind affects?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2005)

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Hmm, probably should've done this before hand on the last time, so I'll do so now instead.  Two things, what's the pentalty to firing a ranged touch attack spell into a crowd (I think it's -4 but I'm not completely sure) and two; does powerful build also treat the Redcap as one size category larger for the purpose of wind affects?



 Likely, it's basically all the advantages with none of the disadvantages.  From the SRD:

Powerful Build: The physical stature of half-giants lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger.

*Whenever a half-giant is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the half-giant is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.*

A half-giant is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature’s special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A half-giant can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject’s size category.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2005)

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Hmm, probably should've done this before hand on the last time, so I'll do so now instead.  Two things, what's the pentalty to firing a ranged touch attack spell into a crowd (I think it's -4 but I'm not completely sure) and two; does powerful build also treat the Redcap as one size category larger for the purpose of wind affects?



Ranged touch attacks are lik any other ranged attacks. If you don't have precise shot you suffer the -4 to hit when casting into melee. But if you take the feats they apply to your spells and normal ranged atacks so that's cool.


----------



## Tinner (Sep 7, 2005)

After yeserday's burst of postsing, it's been very quiet today. Hope we haven't fizzled out!
Can I sugest that we all chime in and divide the loot in this thread?
Then we can handle any shopping trips here as well - get them done "off camera" and get right back into chapter two!

I know there are a few items that seem perfect for certain PC's (scrolls) etc. But what's everyone's opinion on splitting the take?
If there are plenty of shops available (and I'm assuming there are) we might be just as well off to reduce everything to a gp total, and just split it equally?
I'm not dead-set on that idea, so if anyone else has a better plan, I'm more than open to it!  

I'm really enjoying this game so far! Which is odd, because I swore off anline RP years ago, and am just now trying it again.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 7, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> I know there are a few items that seem perfect for certain PC's (scrolls) etc. But what's everyone's opinion on splitting the take?
> If there are plenty of shops available (and I'm assuming there are) *we might be just as well off to reduce everything to a gp total, and just split it equally?*
> I'm not dead-set on that idea, so if anyone else has a better plan, I'm more than open to it!




Emphasis mine. The only problem with that, is that we lose 1/2 of the treasure value by selling it as Peter stated that we could sell things for 50% of market value. If we do this constantly, then we'll soon be way under the expected wealth level (which, if you ask me, really isn't an issue).


----------



## Tinner (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, I know we'll lose out on some cash, but are we really losing?

200 gp (troll bounty)
1 divine scroll of (detect snares and pits, remove paralysis, contagion) (troll) 274
1 arcane scroll of charm person. (troll) 12 gp

60 pp (redcap)
the redcap's scythe (?)

Our primary divine caster CAN'T take the scroll (Vow of Poverty), and the spells aren't anything I'm all that worried about. (Other than remove paralysis, which odds are Kytheria can cast, right?) Sure there's always UMD, but there's always a chance of failure, which means the party essentially gets NO treasure instead of 50% treasure.
The charm person scroll might be what we need to get full value for the other loot.   

We also should think about completely looting the potion shop IMO.
Alchemical lab equipment is worth some gp, and we really haven't searched all those bottles, etc.

That's my d02, YMMV.
Other opinions/options?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 7, 2005)

The price given for the divine scroll was already at half value. So you'd get a full 274 for it. 

So far the haul has been... 

200 gp
274 (if you sell the scroll)
12 (scroll of charm)
600 gp (60 pp)

The scythe is actually only worth about 9 gp (which is half of 18gp)

The alchemists lab - if carefully packed up-- there's a lot of glassware-- is worth 250 gp. (That is half of 500gp for an alchemists lab). 

There aren't any good potions left behind. 

Altogether...1345 gold. And you can divide it however you like it or pool it. 

Honeymarsh is a small town on an island, but because of the school and the planar nature of this area, you can buy or sell anything that lists up to 5000 gold pieces without any special approval. If you want something like a +1 sword, or a _ring of counterspells _ (retails at 4000 gp) or something, just make sure you have the funds and the downtime (say between chapters like we are now). Buy it and mark it on your character sheet. 

Which brings me to... Rogues Gallery!

We need a Rogues Gallery. Everytime you guys do something I go back to your charsheet and I have to winnow through this post to get to the right guy. So I am starting a Rogues Gallery. I request everyone to post an updated character sheet there please!

(link to Rogues Gallery coming up!)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2005)

Just because she can't own the scroll doesn't mean she can't carry the scroll if it's considered group property. She is the only one who can cast it (Has anyone asked the Paladin? Bartlin casts divine spells.) so she carries it but it's the partys loot. Party funds are the best way to work the loot we get. it's banked and kept totaled with each of us getting a split at the end of the chapter with magic items we find being worth thier cost as your share of the total pot. But there are just some items like divine scrolls and such that should remain party equipment as the entire party benefits from it being with us even if not used.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2005)

Peter, One question I have is Bart's mount. There are no other attacks for a giant bee than it's sting and it's a one hit and the bee dies. Can we overlook that for the Queen's mounts? That will keep the mount useful in battle without bart having to get a new one after every encounter.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 8, 2005)

Point taken Tinner. I was just referring to future loot as I extrapolated that from your post. Sorry. 

Argent, yeah. I know you can use scrolls, but I didn't want to push you into that role by suggesting it.  You're running your character, not me. 

I'm fine with selling the loot and divvying it up. Anyone else have opinions?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 8, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Peter, One question I have is Bart's mount. There are no other attacks for a giant bee than it's sting and it's a one hit and the bee dies. Can we overlook that for the Queen's mounts? That will keep the mount useful in battle without bart having to get a new one after every encounter.




Yes! The Queen's Mount variety of bee can sting continuously! Good idea. Thanks for pointing that out. I also totally forgot that the Paladin can cast the cleric spells. (Although they're a bit of a stretch, some of them- in levels. He could do it.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is a link to the rogues gallery. Please post an updated 'refernce copy' of your character here, thanks!


----------



## Tinner (Sep 8, 2005)

Doh!
I had forgotten about the bee-paladin!
We always use the CW variant Paladin in our home games, so I forgot you could cast spells!

So, how's this for a revised plan?
We keep the scrolls, which go to the appropriate caster.
We pawn the rest of the loot, and split the gp.
That comes out to 1071 split 7 ways oddly enough comes out to exactly 153 gp each.

Sound lke a plan?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2005)

works for me.


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds good to me! For Xp, do we start at the mid-point for our level or at the lowest point?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 8, 2005)

Works for me too Tinner.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 8, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Doh!
> I had forgotten about the bee-paladin!
> We always use the CW variant Paladin in our home games, so I forgot you could cast spells!
> 
> ...




So Kytheria will choose to only accept 63 of the gold, the remaning 90 is to be divided as the party sees fit. She will then dontate the 63 gold to a local orphanage or some such.

Also, is it the same day, or the day after?


----------



## Tinner (Sep 8, 2005)

So if we then split that 90 amongst the six of us, we get another 15 each, for a total of 168 gp, right?
Everybody good?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2005)

Lawful good.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow, this seems like lame treasure so far (well, so far only two encounters!). In any case, I better step it up. 

However: I have a notice: 

Friday September 9th (that is tomorrow as of the day I am writing this) I will be travelling and busy for (probably) all day. So I'm not going to be able to post. 

Resume on Saturday!

Also, today is the two week anniversary of Honeymarsh!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 9, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> Also, today is the two week anniversary of Honeymarsh!



WOW! 2 weeks? Isn't the traditional 2 week anniversery gift a holy blade for the paladin?


----------



## Mithran (Sep 9, 2005)

A deposit of twenty million gp in the rogues account, actually. Good guess though.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 14, 2005)

No campaign where you get to use the term "demon-gorilla" can be bad. 

Also, I think Bartlin might be a little more intimidating if he didn't talk about the "Appleblossom" part of his name with the demon-gorillas.


----------



## Tinner (Sep 14, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> It honestly isn't too bad of a hike, and after a couple of hours you pause to pass a flask of melon-juice around and finish off the supply of bacon-stuffed honeyrolls someone swiped from the dining hall.




Little details like this really make a game come alive for me. Thank you!   
Of course now I'm dying for a taste of a bacon-stuffed honeyroll! Got a recipe?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 14, 2005)

Haha.. No I just made that up. Delicious bacon stuffed honeyroll.


----------



## Tinner (Sep 14, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, what are you using to make the maps? They look great.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 14, 2005)

They are my own application, kinda. I use Paint Shop Pro to make a document with 4 transparent layers. (http://jasc.com)

 The bottom layer is background color/texture
 The second layer is terrain (anything destructible or movable)- like the trees or furniture. 
 The third layer is the grid. (this is the only thing that required any skill to make, but I can teach anyone how to do it in PSP)
 The top layer is 'miniatures'. Just little button blobs with text. When I need to move them around, I just lasso the botton (or erase it) and put the miniature where it is supposed to be. It doesn't pick up the data from the other layers. If I need to move terrain or whatever, I just jump to that layer and edit there. 

To make the 'terrain elevations' on the overland map, I just draw an outline and then use a 3/d 'bevel' effect. To do several elevations, you just keep making them. 

The trees and shelves and so on are just custom brushes. Theyre like stampers. 

The only scripty part could easily be done by hand: Basically it does this: 

It saves the baseline (blank map) document off as a layered document, with the name of the battlefield scene. When I'm done editing, it converts the whole graphic to a *.gif, merges all the layers, and lowers the color density. Each consecutive save adds an iterative number. So like on round 1, the map is called 'jungleambush1.gif' and on round 2 it is 'jungleambush2.gif', and so on. And it sticks them in a custom folder for me. 

I came up with this system last year in a play-by-post game. The players all gave me input such as "add letters and numbers to the grid", etc  My original version you had to call it like chess "I move one up and two horizontal.."

You could easily do this in photoshop, though.


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah great maps!  And game!


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 18, 2005)

Don't forget to update the Rogues Gallery thread with a copy of your charsheet! (if you haven't done it yet) The link is right here. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=147043

Also, I found Bartlin's lance attack should be +9 instead of +8.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 18, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> _
> Kytheria heals 10 hp. Bahuman is back up to 32 hit points._




Invisible Castle must HATE me!


----------



## Tinner (Sep 19, 2005)

*Shameless vote-mongering*

Hey all,
This post has nothing whatsoever to do with our game, but since I am a shameless self-promoter, I wanted to ask all of you to please vote for my song "We Didn't Start the Flamewar." in the EN World Song Parody thread going on right now.
The battle for first place is shaping up to be a close one, but I think I have a real shot at the prize!

So since today is the last day for voting, if you haven't voted already, please follow this link and vote for my song!
Thanks.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey should have let me know earlier!


Envotified!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 20, 2005)

voted


----------



## Tinner (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 20, 2005)

The game is going pretty well. I feel like we are on track and progressing along. We seem to have lost Alek (Kohbiel)  Thats ok, whenever he gets back, he gets back. If anyone really wants to drop out or anything, that's fine. I know I don't run things the same as a lot of other people. 

We're about to get to the 'meat' part of the adventure- the dungeon.

I want to propose a couple of guidelines: 

Once we're in battle, I'll try and resolve the round by 9PM EST of the following day, or by Sunday if it's a weekend. This gives everyone a chance to post. There have been a couple of times when I waited for people to post, but most people had already posted. If you miss it for whatever reason, you'll just take full defense that round. (If you only miss it by a couple of hours, I can just go back and edit the turn if I catch it. This isn't a strict guideline- it's kinda what I am already doing)

To help me, post your relevant roll stats OOC. Bahuman (Krug) does this already. Just post an OOC or spoiler or whatever with "I attack the demon." and then _(OOC: +12 greataxe, 2d6/x3)_. Otherwise I have to look your guy up and reference him. In certain cases, like with spells, I'll need to know a few more details. I had to actually look up Hammer of Righteousness online because I wasn't sure if spell resistance applied, for example. I realize we're talking about more game than roleplaying here, but I beleive that it will keep this game going, and plus, I think players should get to take full advantage of all their cool abilities. When it comes to adversaries and monsters, I'm going to take advantage of cool abilities too. ha!

Another thought: I'm giving out XP, treasure and items in encounters as is the tradition.  I don't foresee you will have a chance to spend/use much once you are in the dungeon, and I have no encounters planned beyond the dungeon. So - in order to get you some benefit from treasure and experience (you are keeping track of that, right?) I plan to run a sequel adventure. If you guys are still interested, you will have priority slots. I don't have any expectations, though. 

Also, someone could die. You've already been made aware of this, I imagine. Resurrection/raise dead norms are going to be according to standard D&D rules. So if it comes down to getting a raise dead scroll or carrying the body back to the temple or whatever else, you can do that. If you'd rather drop out at that point, or make a new character, that would be fine too!


----------



## Tinner (Sep 20, 2005)

I like all these ideas, and you can definately include me in any sequel adventures too!


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 20, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> I like all these ideas, and you can definately include me in any sequel adventures too!





I second that!

I will also include more info on the spells I will be using, since most of the ones I'm going to use (If not converted tu Cures), are from BoED and CD.


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

Yea, I like it! Definitely interested in sequel adventures!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry, didn't see any new post notifications.   I'm definately up for a sequel adventure. 

Does anyone want to be designated "loot handler"? How do you guys want to handle loot?  I'm in favor of pooling all the coins/gems until the adventure is done and then divvying it all up. Any item treasures could be immediately given to those who can use them the best (but then that treasure's value would be deducted from that character's coin/gem share).

Thoughts? Am I nuts?  I just don't like tracking "I got 1 pp, 3 gp, 4 sp, & 6.5 coppers last battle."


----------



## Tinner (Sep 23, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't see any new post notifications.   I'm definately up for a sequel adventure.
> 
> Does anyone want to be designated "loot handler"? How do you guys want to handle loot?  I'm in favor of pooling all the coins/gems until the adventure is done and then divvying it all up. Any item treasures could be immediately given to those who can use them the best (but then that treasure's value would be deducted from that character's coin/gem share).
> 
> Thoughts? Am I nuts?  I just don't like tracking "I got 1 pp, 3 gp, 4 sp, & 6.5 coppers last battle."




Are you volunteering?
That sounds like an excellent idea to me.
I'd even support spending some of the party loot to buy the "Loot Handler" a Heward's Haversack or some such container.
I've been trying to note in my posts that Arvin is scooping up certain things, just so they don't get left by the wayside.
The Loot Handler position makes more sense.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 23, 2005)

I *CAN *do it if that's the consensus, but I wasn't volunteering.  I should note, however, that I'm not the most meticulous person in the world (yes, it's a bad trait in an accountant, but it doesn't stop me in my day job. Take that for whatever it's worth). 

I don't like immediately volunteering after suggesting an idea 'cause I don't want people to get the impression that I'm after some kind of advantage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 23, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Are you volunteering?
> That sounds like an excellent idea to me.
> I'd even support spending some of the party loot to buy the "Loot Handler" a Heward's Haversack or some such container.
> I've been trying to note in my posts that Arvin is scooping up certain things, just so they don't get left by the wayside.
> The Loot Handler position makes more sense.



We have one of those. (Haversack) Morninglight's saddle is a handy haversack. (Bee's can't hold a huge amount of weight. The saddle made a lot of sense to me. I'll handle the finances if you all want. as a paladin at least you know I'll be honest about everything.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 23, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> We have one of those. (Haversack) Morninglight's saddle is a handy haversack. (Bee's can't hold a huge amount of weight. The saddle made a lot of sense to me. I'll handle the finances if you all want. as a paladin at least you know I'll be honest about everything.




Works for me.


----------



## Tinner (Sep 24, 2005)

Beekeeper and bookeeper eh?
Works for me!


----------



## Mithran (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds alright to me.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, update post coming in a couple of hours! I was away this weekend. I'm at work now and I need my notes.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 27, 2005)

*(Psst, Bartlin)*

Psst, Bartlin.. just so you know.. you and Alek are actually attacking the barbarian. 
Bahuma is attacking the druid.
Arvin is fighting the boar. 

Update soon!


----------



## Tinner (Oct 5, 2005)

So has everyone dropped off the face of the earth or what?
We went from a vibrant active game to a complete standstill suddenly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 5, 2005)

I was wondering myself.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm still here.  Just purely ineffective in battle.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 5, 2005)

-Crawls back up over the edge of the world- Sorry! We were having a party down there. I'm back now though!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 7, 2005)

So Kohbiel & Amorfati are the missing ones?  Those are... uhh... the werewolf & Kytheria, right?

I'd say either NPC them, return them to the academy, or kill them off (depends on your dming style really). If there's a need, then open recruiting again. But be aware that the game *SHOULD *move faster with fewer players.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 7, 2005)

No, I'm the werewolf.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 7, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> No, I'm the werewolf.




Sorry.


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 8, 2005)

I did put up a notice right here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=151442 
it seems my problems are bigger than I thought, so I'll not be able to be much online for at least another week though


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 12, 2005)

Are we still playing? Just curious.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm posting an uodate now.. you are on the last encounter! So it will at least come to a planned ending.


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 16, 2005)

OK people, I am back, more or less! I have a lot of catching up to do in all of the games I run and play in, but I'll get back in as soon as possible!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 26, 2005)

So are we not going to do the final encounter of this short adventure?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 26, 2005)

OOC: I have been like.. mad busy! I was a performer at this (linked), and it involved some travel. And then when I got back, the site was down. 
http://www.8bitpeoples.com/resist/ 

Ok.  

Let me go update. This is the final encounter.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 26, 2005)

Peter said:
			
		

> OOC: I have been like.. mad busy! I was a performer at this (linked), and it involved some travel. And then when I got back, the site was down.
> http://www.8bitpeoples.com/resist/
> 
> Ok.
> ...



 Cool! Neat, was it some sort of concert (an actual live one vs. a podcast/recorded one)?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 1, 2005)

It was a real concert type thing. And then I had another show on Sunday. But I think thats going to be it for a while. Grr. Ok, I canceled the other game and we are going to get through this last encounter. Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Tinner (Nov 20, 2005)

In the interest of getting some closure on this game, I'd be happy if Peter just narrated the final combat.
No need to roll dice, just give us one final post telling us what happens.
I'd rather have a crappy ending than no ending at all.


----------

